

The Writer Who Couldn't Read - alanthonyc
http://www.npr.org/tablet/#story/?storyId=127745750&ft=1&f=1001

======
oladon
Cool story. Partial and complete word-blindness have stymied researchers --
perhaps this solution can be extended and taught to others with that
particular (albeit fairly rare) malady.

